# Exhaust fitted on AL-KO chassis



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all, anyone got the answer to this?

On motorhomes fitted on to AL-KO chassis in manufacture,either tag axles or singles, do they utilize the base vehicles exhaust systems (Fiat,Peugeot etc.) and adapt them to fit their chassis arrangements, or does AL-KO use their own exhaust parts supplier?

The reason I ask is that I'm wondering if my Fiat Ducato based vehicle has a Fiat exhaust, either all or in part, maybe extended due to its length, or something else. I was crawling about under it yesterday and just wondered that when the silencer or pipework gives out, who would I turn to to get necessary replacements. I appreciate that many decent exhaust supply outlets could if necessary make up a system, but it's much easier to get parts "off the peg" if a section fails.

Cheers, MICK


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Mick
It depends on the van as some exhausts exit on the same side as the habitation door which isnt allowed so the converters often change them over to the other side which is often just them sawing the system in 2 and rotating the pipe 180 deg. usually its ok.

They may also extend the tail pipe if the body overhang os too much

You can get exhaust places to change the std system but this is usually when you need quick turnrounds whih isnt always possible if say it falls off when your on holiday

I would get the number of a st st exhaust manufacturer and let them make a system up for you in stainless which will last the life of the van and get this fitted as soon as yours looks like its getting dodgy.

nothing like peace of mind


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

shingi said:


> Hi all, anyone got the answer to this?
> 
> On motorhomes fitted on to AL-KO chassis in manufacture,either tag axles or singles, do they utilize the base vehicles exhaust systems (Fiat,Peugeot etc.) and adapt them to fit their chassis arrangements, or does AL-KO use their own exhaust parts supplier?
> 
> ...


My coach built Rapido uses the standard Fiat exhaust as the standard cab is delivered to Rapido with two of them joined back to back each with their own exhaust system. The Alko chassis is then fitted with no change to the exhaust. I cannot say if they also do that with an A class chassis.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

yes it is a standard Fiat exhust ... but it is the LHD variant. In the UK, this is hard to come by and very expensive.

Either get a stainless one made up (around the same price) or get the exhaust hangers modified to suit a RHD exhaust (like I did). Any half decent garage can do this for you, cost me £60 in labour and the RHD exhaust is around one third of the cost if you shop around.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

drcotts said:


> It depends on the van as some exhausts exit on the same side as the habitation door which isn't allowed so the converters often change them over


My Rapido has the exhaust exiting below the RHD drivers door which is the same side as the habitation door. Do I have a UK exhaust with the habitation door on the offside, is it any different from the one Rapido fit for France where the habitation door is on their nearside? As my setup appears to be 'not allowed' are Rapido breaking a law?
My previous RHD Chausson also had the same setup as my Rapido.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My LHD 7090 is of course for the French market and the exhaust exits driver side/off side so opposite the hab door.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Always thought the hab door had nothing to do with it !. The exhaust should exit on the drivers side or to the rear,so that the poor pedestrians didn't get the exhaust fumes blown at them.

LHD exits left side and RHD exits right side.

Martin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rotorywing said:


> Always thought the hab door had nothing to do with it !. The exhaust should exit on the drivers side or to the rear,so that the poor pedestrians didn't get the exhaust fumes blown at them.
> 
> LHD exits left side and RHD exits right side.
> 
> Martin


Correct Martin.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my RHD Burstner has the exhaust exit on the left hand passenger side - opposite my right hand side habitation door i.e. a continental van layout. Just to confuse matters :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Everyone but the Germans :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> my RHD Burstner has the exhaust exit on the left hand passenger side - opposite my right hand side habitation door i.e. a continental van layout. Just to confuse matters :roll:


My Eura Mobil is the same.

Original exhaust system (2006 50,000 mls) is OK at present (kiss of death there I feel...) but as we intend to keep the van for the foreseeable future I would prob go for a s/s replacement.

On the other hand it might be sensible to investigate a replacement system whilst in Spain next year.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> my RHD Burstner has the exhaust exit on the left hand passenger side - opposite my right hand side habitation door i.e. a continental van layout. Just to confuse matters :roll:


Same as my Burstner. One of the European makers DOES fit the appropriate exhaust, it may be Rapido.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

747 said:


> yes it is a standard Fiat exhust ... but it is the LHD variant. In the UK, this is hard to come by and very expensive.
> 
> Either get a stainless one made up (around the same price) or get the exhaust hangers modified to suit a RHD exhaust (like I did). Any half decent garage can do this for you, cost me £60 in labour and the RHD exhaust is around one third of the cost if you shop around.


Good advice from Jim. 

You can have a bespoke stainless steel exhaust made to your own specifications for approximately the same price as a standard mild steel exhaust.

It comes with a lifetime guarantee and can exit just where you want it to. :wink:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Well what a multitude of responses in such a short space of time, and my thanks to you all. One thing I have learnt is that exhaust pipes exit from under the various vans in all sorts of ways, left, right, near side, offside, with the position of habitation doors thrown in for good measure.

As you see we have a German made Hobby, habitation door on the UK offside, and exhaust exiting to the near side which enables me to blast pedestrians on the pavement with diesel fumes !!!

I think the best thing I can do is take myself off to an exhaust outlet where hopefully there might be someone who can identify my particular system as to its orientation, and then go on from there particularly if I can utilise an off the peg part from somewhere like Euro Parts.

Thanks again one and all. Mick


----------

